# Need some advice



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey all you yankee's, no offense were right on the mason/dixon line Im looking for some info or a fishinf buddy for a day. Im active on the maryland board and fish the chesapeake Bay quite a bit but Im coming to visit in-laws in Messapeque (forgive spelling) next week. Ill be there from thursday to tuesday but can only fish 1 of the days which means either Fri, Sat or Sun. Ive got all the tackle need just need some info on locations and baits. I really want to make the drive to montauk just to say Ive fished there but if theres locals on the island just as good Im content. I really just want to catch some of those big blues you guys get u[ there, I mean now adays in the CB we call a 5lb a monster blue and i know theres some bigger ones in the New York area. I know how to ocean fish and can go by myself but wouldnt mind meeting up with a NY Pier and Surfer. You can PM me or resond here but any help would be appreciated. Once again in-laws for 4 days I got to get away plus we aint catching anything worth bragging about in the bay so maybe I can hook into something worth talking about up youre guys way. Thanks in advance. License info would be good too or I can look it up no biggie.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You really don't want to make that drive all the way down to Montauk because it will literally take you 3 hours to get there. There are a lot of tourists out in the Hamptons and 25 is packed with cars and traffic.

I used to go with my uncle to Democrat's Point which is just past Captree. I'm not sure if anyone in your family has an ORV sticker on their truck to get out on the sand. But if you do, you're golden.

I wish i could supply you with more info, but I last fished there some 8 years ago.

And yes, the blues are more fun to catch up there.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

If you just want some action, you may want to consider some of the local partyboats that sail for bluefish at night. They're catching 'em over 10#'s these days with some above 15#+ gators in the mix.

If you're a diehard surfcaster, then I'd suggest West End 2 at Jones beach. You do need a permit there though. There is a fishing pier where you do not need a permit at Jones also. This area is very clsoe to where you're staying [less than 30 mins].

If you're interested, just ask & I'll give you some details.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks for info*

I knew I could count on you guys, how are thry doing on the head boats for blues. Do you have any links to there times and prices? It might be easier than dragging all my surf gear. Sounds like there are closer beaches then driving to montauk. You guys use bottom rigs or fishfinders from the surf with what kind of bait, peanut bunker or mullet. I would really love coming home with pics of 10lb blues or + to show off, Im not gonna lie.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You really don't need a fishfinder rig to fish for blues because they aren't super sensitive to feeling the weight or the hook when they bite. They're voracious eaters and will usually chomp on anything that might look like a meal. You can use dead mullet (I think that's what they call them up there) or clams or squid. Clams are really fragile to put on the hook because they will pop off when you cast. Squid is tried and true, just cut in to strips. You can tried spearing too. Spearing are minnows.

For lures, I used 3oz Kastmaster spoons with the bucktail skirt on them. Topwater popping lures are fun to use b/c you get to see the strike. I use YoZuri Crystal Minnows on light tackle and it's so much fun to catch cocktail blues.

If you want to get fired up about Long Island fishing, check out this link.
http://www.yo-zuri.com/Products.htm
After watching this, I'm ready to tell my relatives up there that I'm going to stay for a couple of weeks to fish!


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

*Bluefishing headboat*

Laura Lee out of captree

fri/sat - 11:00-3am blue/bass
$45

A decent boat for your fishing as it's not too far from where you're staying. They said they're getting 'em up to 10#'s out of this boat.

Laura Lee Website and directions

If you're surfcasting, the basic fishfinder rig is fine.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks for the help*

If the Laura lee is closer than the Broklyn VI then thats what it will be. Then Ill spend the morning soaking some bait on the beach somewhere.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, it is closer.

You can soak some bait very close to the docks. There is a fishing pier there at Captree. If you do go, just ask any of the fishing people there for where you can drown some bunker.

If you care to, you can also walk a little bit from the area and you will find some sand. 

Good luck.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

The website has a $5 coupon too. That'll buy you a beer while you're waiting for the boat trip.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Dang - I didn't even see the coupon. Good eyes!


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks again*

thanks for the info. Caught more blues than I needed and had a blast with Cpt Al. Also slammed a few 8lb blues from the inlet at Point Lookout NY with a white bucktail dressed with squid. Thanks for all youre help, tight lines and will see you guys again soon.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about. Glad you had a good time up here.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Pics in the Gally*

I posted the picks in the gally of the blue out of the inlet. Best blue Ive taken on artificals.


----------

